# Cremeux



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

I’m looking for some insight on what a cremeux is? I can’t really find a definitive answer. Where can I go for a basic recipe that I can build from. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is a discussion thread on cremeux: https://cheftalk.com/threads/what-is-exactly-a-cremeux.81992/


----------

